# Dog in Tokyo



## sqpt

My Dog recently came to Tokyo to join us. Anybody have suggestions about a good service for walking dogs, or pet care while we are traveling, and for places to go for long dog walks close to Tokyo. (We live near Yoyogi, so we are there all the time). :confused2:


----------



## april

One of my friends paid the neighbourhood kids to walk her dog. 

Also, look on the map and see if there is a river near your place. The grassy embankments are popular for people walking dogs and other outdoor activities.


----------

